# Value of White Horse Whisky 1 Gallon Bottle?



## DenverDan (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 1 gallon bottle of White Horse whisky. Top never opened. Drilled from the bottom. No serial number.


----------



## DenverDan (Feb 1, 2007)

Close up. Measures 18" tall.


----------



## DenverDan (Feb 1, 2007)

Bottom of bottle.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 1, 2007)

is that a hole in the bottom??


----------



## DiggerBryan (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder why they did that? They couldn't have drank the whiskey after they did that. At least I wouldn't for fear of drinking ground up glass. [&:]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 1, 2007)

You afraid of some itty bitty pieces of glass? The whiskey will keep the wounded area disinfected. No worries.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe it was an old day way of shooting the booze. Sort of like putting a hole in the bottom of your beer can when you open it up.

 Maybe I just had a derranged adolescence.

 Ep


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 2, 2007)

well i think the top appears to be unopened so someone just drilled a hole in the bottom to empty the contents so i think this bottle is worthless the bottle is newish and damaged with no other redeeming qualities


----------

